# Navy suit



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Any ideas for shirt/tie/shoe combos for a navy suit ?

Have a wedding in a month and have bought a navy suit... Want to look dapper and was thinking chocolate brown swede shoes, but what tie/shirt combo ???


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

no chocolate brown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no brown anywhere - its horrible

i seen a man in a pink shirt the day was reallly hot

is u dark fair or ginger?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I must say, I do need a navy suit - although don't have many occasions to wear one!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Brown shoes with a navy suit is a horrible combo mate, the brown doesn't go at all. It's got to be black for the shoes. baby pink shirt would go with a navy suit, quite partial to wearing pink shirts and t-shirts myself


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah brown brogue style shoes with a blue suit luk the balls! Gold tie!? White shirt And a belt to match shoes. Get on ebay for a silver tie clip and collar bar, ull luk the dogs bollocks! Lol


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Actually brown does work, but think milk chocolate, not dark. Needs to be a creamy brown, trust me. If your suit is dark blue enough that it looks black at a distance, then the brown shoes (even light brown) are a total fail, and you need to go with black or white. White pops like you wouldn't believe with a white shirt and gives you every option on tie.

The ties you can easily see would be my top picks for a wedding since it sounds like you want something that's got "pop."


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Navy suits tend to be very dark, almost black looking, brown shoes? :no:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

DAMO-24 said:


> Nah brown brogue style shoes with a blue suit luk the balls! Gold tie!? White shirt And a belt to match shoes. Get on ebay for a silver tie clip and collar bar, ull luk the dogs bollocks! Lol


This has got to be a wind up lol


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I wear brown brogues with my navy suit and they go well


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Like smurf said, if the suit looks too dark, or will look completely black in the evening, then no-go on the brown kicks man. If you upload a pic showing the colour this would be a lot easier.

But if that's not gonna happen..

As a rule: ...in Canada... 

Black shoes with any colour suit work

White shoes with Black, Blue/Navy, and Grey (med-dark)

Brown shoes with Grey, Linen and Blue/Navy

Good luck champ


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

will psot up pics


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Black shoes white shirt black tie


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Brown shoes with a navy suit and either a silver or gold tie works well.

I wear a silver tie with a blue fleck in with my navy suit and light brown shoes.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Black shoes, skinny black tie(not ultra skinny, just a slim one) and a white shirt. Brown an pink with navy blue is a deffo no go IMO.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I generally wear a light blue shirt with dark blue silk tie if I'm wearing my blue suit.

It all depends on what shade of blue the suit is though as to what will look good. You can get away with brown shoes but i tend to stick with black brogues.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't wear a black tie, they're reserved for people that shop in Top Man and funerals.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Don't wear a black tie, they're reserved for people that shop in Top Man and funerals.


What and baby blue boxers are acceptable? lolol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just me that when he said 'navy' I was thinking why why the fcuk does he want to wear this to a wedding:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

phoenixlaw said:


> What and baby blue boxers are acceptable? lolol


Yep, also yellow, pink, green and purple!

Gotta have funky under crackers.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Yep, also yellow, pink, green and purple!
> 
> Gotta have funky under crackers.


lolol As long as you haven't got a rotty botty then maybe. Might be safer with a dark green or dark purple.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

They got some really nice shirts in M&S, the Sartorial range is a bit pricey, but looks great.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Black shoes white shirt black tie


If he was going to a funeral...

Black shoes.

General rule of thumb is tie should be darker than the shirt.

I'd go white or blue shirt with dark blue tie. Always works.

Good luck champ


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wearing all blue will make him look like he belongs in the video to 'blue da ba dee dada die'


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

my heads a pickle, im awaiting contact from the big sis as shes good with this stuff.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Is it just me that when he said 'navy' I was thinking why why the fcuk does he want to wear this to a wedding:


Lol so did I.........then I deleted my post cos I felt stupid..... :lol: .........Although I worn mine to a few socials and have the cum stains on the trousers to match!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Don't wear a black tie, they're reserved for people that shop in Top Man and funerals.


Agree with this, black tie is a no no for a wedding IMO


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of this.

Lewis it encapsulates you to the finest iota


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Wearing all blue will make him look like he belongs in the video to 'blue da ba dee dada die'


You do know there is more than 1 shade of blue? It works very well and has always done for a formal look. Do a quick google image search


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Black shoes, skinny black tie(not ultra skinny, just a slim one) and a white shirt. Brown an pink with navy blue is a deffo no go IMO.


Pink goes really well with navy mate, one of the best colours to wear with a navy suit IMO

A lot of blokes write off pink clothing as its seen as "gay" but if you can pull it off there will be no question about your sexuality (not sure about pink vests though buddy lol)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Found a pair of oxford shoes in wardrobe i forgot about and have exact colour match belt.. so have option of them or brouges... yay or nay ? what colour tie ??? thinking of white shirt.


----------



## reilppus (Jul 16, 2011)

With brown shoes it looks good.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LzjbGQYlrQc/Tj8am-0qVII/AAAAAAAAAM4/mgRZmou7Uvw/s1600/navy-suit-brown-shoes.jpg


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

Go for a black suit with light blue tie.. it will look unique and amazing.. To look awesome. match your outfit with your bride's outfit. i hope it helped


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A pale blue shirt would look swish.


----------

